# Fridge problem



## maiko (Sep 13, 2016)

Just put a large pork belly into a wet cure last night. Unfortunately, it looks like the freezer section didn't get closed all the way and the lower fridge warmed up overnight. Belly was at 59 degrees this morning. Is the cure enough protection or do I need to toss it out?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 13, 2016)

PM sent to Chef Jimmy J...he'll know exactly what to ask you and how to direct you.

Did you check actual brine and belly temps with a probe to verify, or was that the fridge temp? If fridge temp, the brine/belly would have been quite a bit cooler, at least for several hours.

For now, keep it cold and your finger off the trigger...it may still be salvageable.

Eric


----------



## maiko (Sep 13, 2016)

It's actually the meat temp.  The fridge is struggling even now to get back into normal range with the heat here.  I'm adding some ice to get it down (to the freezer compartment).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry to be seeing this late. I moved to a very rural area and have been without WiFi 8 days...Though not optimal, a properly made brine with cure should be fine in the 50's. Get it refrigerated below 40 and see what things smell like when complete. The Nose will tell you if it went south...JJ


----------

